# Object relations triads + tritype



## sweetrice (Jun 21, 2019)

Hey, so in the object relations way of grouping the triads it goes like, I'm sure most of you have heard of it before:

Attachment: 3,6,9
Frustration: 1,4,7 
Rejection: 2,5,8

In addition,

3 integrates to 6 integrates to 9
4 integrates to 1 integrates to 7
5 integrates to 8 integrates to 2
(and vice versa for disintegration)

So I was wondering about the people whose tritypes are 369, 147, and 258.

Does anyone have any thoughts or insights about them? Are there any similarities between those tritypes? It seems that they should have some specific aspects or patterns that arise from all belonging to the same object relations triad (I feel like there was another name for this triad but I can't remember!) and also being right next to each other in the lines of stress and growth. 
Or if anyone has personal experience with people of these tritypes, or if you have one of them? 

hey, maybe there's nothing going on with them, but I'm really curious as to what you guys think!


----------



## enneathusiast (Dec 15, 2012)

citronnade said:


> (I feel like there was another name for this triad but I can't remember!)


Another name and concept used was the Harmony Triads.

369 - Pragmatists
258 - Relationists
147 - Idealists


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

_Triple Rejection_ can be the name of my autobiography when I write it. :sad:


----------



## sweetrice (Jun 21, 2019)

enneathusiast said:


> Another name and concept used was the Harmony Triads.
> 
> 369 - Pragmatists
> 258 - Relationists
> 147 - Idealists


Thanks a lot for the article! It was very interesting.


----------



## sweetrice (Jun 21, 2019)

AnneM said:


> _Triple Rejection_ can be the name of my autobiography when I write it. :sad:


Aww.
Hugs~


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

369 as the "Pragmatists"... Pff.

The Enneagram Institute (Riso&Hudson) types Bono at 6 (he's a 3 in my book). He's an idealist if there's ever been one. These labels are simplistic and don't help in typing.


----------



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)

I prefer the Bill Shafer terms of triple earth (369), triple human (258) and triple heaven (147) in order to describe those types/tritypes.

369s are the most versatile and shapeshifting archetype there is. They know how to mold themselves to the current situation and absorbs its core energy as if they become their environment at the cost of their identity. Their main strength is their porousness and their biggest weakness is their spinelessness;

258s are the most strategizing archetype. They know how to intellectually, emotionally and instinctively understand the human behavior and how to manipulate people into thinking their way at the cost of their own inner sensitivity. Their main strength is their perceptiveness and their biggest weakness is their emotional guarding;

147s are the most idealistic archetype. They intuitively comprehend that in order to manifest their inner vision, they need to push boundaries further than anyone else and constantly refine their ideas in order to further enlarge the collective mind. Their main strength is their relentless push to excellence and the novel and their biggest weakness is their constant dissatisfaction and frustration with earthly limitations.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

@Karkino Ugh, "triple human"?? That probably shouldn't sound as depressing as it does to me. :bored:


----------



## Full_fathom_4 (Jan 23, 2018)

Daeva said:


> 369 as the "Pragmatists"... Pff.
> 
> The Enneagram Institute (Riso&Hudson) types Bono at 6 (he's a 3 in my book). He's an idealist if there's ever been one. These labels are simplistic and don't help in typing.


Bono is an 8w9. not idealist, no fear, no security strings, nets. Just bc he's an artist doesn't....

When a progressive liberal person does control, is it always idealism?


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

Full_fathom_4 said:


> Bono is an 8w9. not idealist, no fear, no security strings, nets. Just bc he's an artist doesn't....
> 
> When a progressive liberal person does control, is it always idealism?


I type him at 3w4. Regardless, my point is not his type and I don't intent to discuss it here. What matters is that the Enneagram Institute types him at 6, an attachment type, and that Dr Daniels refers to the EI when explaining the "down-to-earth" "wordly attachments" of this triad. This contradicts the EI's typings as, in the case of Bono, he is an idealist before a pragmatist. I make this point to emphasize the misleading nature of these titles that are given to these triads. You can type him any which way you like, it is besides the point.


----------



## Full_fathom_4 (Jan 23, 2018)

Fair enough, he doesn't give much. It feeds both narratives. But for me, there is something about him that is ever-so-slightly way bigger than 3. I'm 4w3.... right next to this guy? I'll need much more massaging! His is an instinct.


----------



## lametaoist (Mar 25, 2017)

citronnade said:


> Hey, so in the object relations way of grouping the triads it goes like, I'm sure most of you have heard of it before:
> 
> Attachment: 3,6,9
> Frustration: 1,4,7
> ...


In the end, it doesn't mean anything. 

A healthy person is not limited by the behavior of a given Enneagram type, instead generally choosing behavior that is useful and appropriate for the given situation. Any person that acts out the behaviors of each element of the tri-type is most likely not a particularly healthy person. 

Enneagram is a theoretical model used to describe behavior, but there is no empirically validated test, there is no way of being certain of what Enneagram type a person is, much less a full tri-type. Imagining a person based on a caricature grossly undervalues the full complexity of humans.


----------

